# KOA (moving) Sale!



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

OK let's start this off with the big boys!


Only sanded to 60x grit (imagine what they'd look lke taken to 2000x+). One coat of tung oil applied to bring out the figure/color. Pictures taken in direct sunlight.

All _*stabilized*_ by K&G (Knife & Gun)!


*Shipping - $9* (buy 1 or 10 blocks...only $9 shipping!)
USA only..._sorry to the international sales means shipping quotes and I just don't have the time for that.



All sales are final - no returns accepted.

PM to purchase!_



The first 8 blocks are figured on the 2 main sides with chatoyance all over. The color is an orange/red/brown, very typical of what most people think of with koa.



*#1 - $70 $59 SOLD*
Size - 6.25" x 1.5" x 2"















*#2 - $65* *$55 SOLD*
Size - 5.5" x 1.25" x 2"













*#3 - $65 $55 SOLD*
Size - 5.5" x 1.25" x 1.75"















*#4 - $60 $50 SOLD*
Size - 5.5" x 1.25" x 1.75"













*#5 - $70 $59*
Size - 6" x 1.25 x 2


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

*#6 - $60** $50*
Size - 5.5" x 1.25" x 1.75"













*#7 - $65** $55 SOLD*
Size - 5.5" x 1.5" 1.75"













*#8 - $65 $55 SOLD*
Size - 5.5" x 1.25" x 2"














This next block is a 4 sided crinkly figured block that's a brown w/orange. It doesn't have a lot of chatoyance yet it's a real looker for what it is. 
*#9 - $85 $74 SOLD*
Size - 5" x 1" x 2"


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

Next up are the ones that float my boat the most - the 2 toned curly blocks  plus a few others.

These are big enough for wa handles (if a ferrule made with a different material is used) but maybe not westerns that have bigger bellies and curled bottoms, at least I wouldn't use them for westerns anyway.


*#10 - $60* *$49*
Size - 4.75" x 1" x 1.25"














*#11 - **$60 **$49*
_(personal Fave of Dave)_
Size - 4.75" x 1" x 1.25"













*#12 - $55 $45*
Size - 4.75" x 1" x 1.25"















*#13 - $60* *$49*
Size - 4.75" x 1" x 1.25"















*#14 - $55* *$45*
Size - 4.75" x 1" x 1.25"


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

*#15 - $55 $39*
Size - 4.75" x 1" x 1.25"














*#16 - $55* *$39*
Size - 4.75" x 1" x 1.25"














*#17 - $55* *$39*
Size - 4.75" x 1" x 1.25"


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

*#18 - $50 $40*
_(lightly_) figured on all 4 sides
Size - 5.25" x 1" x 1.5"


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

Next we have the budget blocks....

Not much figuring but for someone looking for a less fancy koa handle _(and there's many who are)_ these will fit the bill, especially if paired up with some blond or streaked buffalo horn to class it up.
The sizes are good for most all kitchen knife handles.



*#19 - $40** $29*
Size - 5" x 1.25" x 1.5"














*#20 - $40* *$29*
Size - 5" x 1.25" x 1.375














*#21 - $40** $29*
Size - 5" x 1.25" x 1.375















*#22 - $40** $29*
Size - 5" x 1.25" x 1.375


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

*#23 - $40** $29*
Size - 5" x 1.25" x 1.375


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

Golden, figured, & 4 sided...

_These look a LOT better in person that these pictures show._


*#24 - $50 $39*
Size - 4.75" x 1" x 1.375"















*#25 - $50* *$39*
Size - 5" x 1" x 1.375"















*#26 - $50** $39*
Size - 4.875" x 1" x 1.375"










*#27 - $50** $39*
Size - 5" x 1" x 1.375"


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 7, 2021)

OK folks, that's it for today. I do have some more of all different sizes/types of koa but I'm beat from doing these and I think I'll wait to see if these sell or not before doing it all over again. 

Thanks for your time!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2021)

I wanted to add that these blocks came from Stefan, he called them _*"red koa"*_ and mentioned that they were somewhat rare and always wanted to see how they finished but never got the chance. He told me why this wood was rare but I can't recall the reason he spoke of nor find anything online to match the appearance of this stuff. Maybe he got told/sold a story by the buyer he had a relationship with who used to harvest the wood, who knows? Anyway, just something to add in for the sake of it....





Dave Martell said:


> *#19 - $40**  $29*
> Size - 5" x 1.25" x 1.5"
> 
> View attachment 150803
> ...







Dave Martell said:


> *#23 - $40** $29*
> Size - 5" x 1.25" x 1.375
> 
> View attachment 150813
> ...


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2021)

_ALL Koa blocks - prices dropped!_


This is all quality wood that's been stabilized by the best, wood I'd prefer to use for knife handles as originally intended. If they don't sell at these prices I'll keep 'em for the fire this winter, I'd rather stay warm vs dropping the prices any lower.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2021)

> *#9 - $85 $74*
> Size - 5" x 1" x 2"





This block will give similar results _(although likely a tighter figuring!)_ to what you see on these knives....


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2021)

Dave Martell said:


> The first 8 blocks are figured on the 2 main sides with chatoyance all over. The color is an orange/red/brown, very typical of what most people think of with koa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_These blocks will likely finish similar to this handle...._


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2021)

Blocks #2, #3, & #7 are *SOLD*


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2021)

Block #9 is *SOLD*


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2021)

Blocks #1, #4, & #8 are *SOLD*


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 16, 2021)

Koa Blocks #5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, & 27 are all still available!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 22, 2021)

Dave Martell said:


> Koa Blocks #5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, & 27 are all still available!




*Make me an offer! *


----------

